# Lot Clearing



## electrictrimmer (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a customer who wants 1-2 acres cleared for a view. I personally have never done a job this large, so I don't know where to begin. The land is moderatley sloping. I have a big husky that I plan to use for the job. What do you think would be the best way to get the wood out of the woods to a landing. I thought a skidsteer might get it done, but I have never operated one. I have a log buyer that will come and get the logs, I just need to get them to the road, which isn't far, less than 100 yards. Let me know what you think


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're gonna skid logs, then get a log skidder- its what they were designed to do. A skid steer will quickly get high-centered, a tractor will do it, but is slow and dangerous.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Apr 17, 2010)

Ohiowoodguy said:


> If you're gonna skid logs, then get a log skidder- its what they were designed to do. A skid steer will quickly get high-centered, a tractor will do it, but is slow and dangerous.




Skidders are expensive specialized equipment. If this is the biggest job you have ever done I am guessing you wouldnt have long term use for a skidder. And at least around here skidders are hard to sell to to the slow down in the timber industry. I would advise hiring a skidder with driver (I have a friend locally that does this on the weekends for cash), which can come in after you have started dropping trees so you will be able to stay ahead of him. Or look into renting/leaseing a tractor and winch, or even buy the winch and sell it after, used winches seem to be in high demand. It shouldnt take very long to pull a couple of acres worth of wood when the turn is only 100 yards.


----------



## Rick Alger (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a good fit for a horselogger.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 17, 2010)

electrictrimmer said:


> I have a customer who wants 1-2 acres cleared for a view. I personally have never done a job this large, so I don't know where to begin. The land is moderatley sloping. I have a big husky that I plan to use for the job. What do you think would be the best way to get the wood out of the woods to a landing. I thought a skidsteer might get it done, but I have never operated one. I have a log buyer that will come and get the logs, I just need to get them to the road, which isn't far, less than 100 yards. Let me know what you think



We typically clear one acre for around 6K. That is 5 guys with a backhoe, skid steer, and dump truck. This price includes removal of stumps and the logs. The skid steer is definitely where it is at for moving the logs. We can finish in one day.


----------



## electrictrimmer (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the imput. I do know someone with a skidder, but I figured if I could do it by renting a bobcat for the day then it would be cheaper.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 18, 2010)

skidsteers arent good in the woods. they get hung up on stumps. they tear the hell outa the ground and then get stuck in the mud. if you were to rent somthing i would suggest a small dozer. check over the ones that are availible for good points to hook to on the back. 

also check around for loggers who are slow on work, you might get one to move thier machine over for a day and yard all the wood up in a day.


----------



## ryan_marine (Apr 18, 2010)

We (2 man crew) are cutting and skidding around 5Kbf per day. That is a log truck with about 1-1.5Kbf left over per day. I do 95% of the cutting; he is learning how to run the tractor. Have not had a problem yet. I guess it is due to using antique tractors and knowing how to use them. Our turns are around 1,000 yrds one way. What was nice about today we were running sycamore logs that went 800+bf per log. Not bad for a 1952 John Deere A and 1959 John Deere 530. It is all on how you use them. If you were closer we could have it all pulled on less than a day. Skidders are expensive and repairs are even worse. I can preform 99% of any repair that needs done on my tractors. Ask Ohiowoodguy about costs of skidder repair. He just had his redone. A 35hp tractor should be able to pull 300 bf easy. 

Ray


----------



## Ohiowoodguy (Apr 19, 2010)

:bang: Since the JD 440B uses many of the same parts as the tractors, its no more expensive. Most parts are still available thru the dealer. There's also several "skidder junkyards" for discontinued parts.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 19, 2010)

Rick Alger said:


> Sounds like a good fit for a horselogger.



:agree2:


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Apr 20, 2010)

rent a D6 Cat dozer with a winch, make quick work of pullin trees and stumpin if you need to


----------



## gwiley (Apr 20, 2010)

I use a skid steer for skidding and it works great with a few pointers:

1. Wheeled skid steers in soft ground are a really bad idea - be prepared to spend time pulling yourself out. If the ground is soft you need tracks

2. Wheeled skid steers on firm ground are amazing at maneuvering - nothing else can weave a tight path the way a skid steer can

3. Simply hooking 4+ chains to the top of a bucket and dragging trees backwards is very safe and very efficient (given solid ground). Very easy, very cheap.

4. Don't forget forks if you need to lift the logs.

5. Be careful, once you get the hang of operating a skid steer you will feel compelled to go buy one.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 21, 2010)

What size and type of wood are you talking about? 

A decent sized backhoe (100hp+) will get it done with some cable chokers or chains. They have good ground clearance and a low center of gravity. You can also bunch the logs for choking and move stuff around with the hoe. Forks in the front help too.


----------



## catbuster (Apr 21, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> What size and type of wood are you talking about?
> 
> A decent sized backhoe (100hp+) will get it done with some cable chokers or chains. They have good ground clearance and a low center of gravity. You can also bunch the logs for choking and move stuff around with the hoe. Forks in the front help too.



I did that while ago... It was fun.It was on a Case 580L. Get a Case...easy to turn-short wheelbase and not top heavy. I'd rather be using a D6R with SU blade tho. No 6 ways for me,unless it's a small dozer.My fav for "slightly sloping" is a Dresser 125E/G (TD-8 or 9s bro,so not really top heavy) with a winch and 4-n-1. And yes, I will take a a 125G anwhere a TD-8 can go.:yoyo:


----------



## joesawer (Apr 22, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> What size and type of wood are you talking about?
> 
> A decent sized backhoe (100hp+) will get it done with some cable chokers or chains. They have good ground clearance and a low center of gravity. You can also bunch the logs for choking and move stuff around with the hoe. Forks in the front help too.





Every rubber tire back hoe I have ever been on is top heavy and not good for skidding.
Good for digging stumps though. Especially once you get the hang of moving the tractor with the boom.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Every rubber tire back hoe I have ever been on is top heavy and not good for skidding.
> Good for digging stumps though. Especially once you get the hang of moving the tractor with the boom.



I've been using a New Holland LB110 as a skidder for about 6 or 7 years now. The tires are all fluid filled so plenty of weight (boss hasn't sprung for foam yet). I mostly do lot clearings and selective cuttings of snags and bs that nobody wants to mess with. I've never run a skidder myself so I don't know how they would compare.


----------



## Junior_M (May 2, 2010)

Unless your moving tree length logs to the landing a CTL with a grapple would work..

If your moving tree length logs, I recommend a tractor.


----------



## catbuster (May 2, 2010)

Junior_M said:


> Unless your moving tree length logs to the landing a CTL with a grapple would work..
> 
> If your moving tree length logs, I recommend a tractor.


Hey Junior, you came from LS? It's Ozz from LS. And you guys are still dissin me over what I said about the 953,aren't ya?


----------



## Junior_M (May 2, 2010)

catbuster said:


> Hey Junior, you came from LS? It's Ozz from LS. And you guys are still dissin me over what I said about the 953,aren't ya?



Yeah, I been here for a while. tree work with equipment is where its at.. 

And I dont know if they are or not. I been on vacation and aint really been around there even before that.


----------



## SchafferLoaders (May 17, 2010)

*Video on Schaffer telehandler in pine thinnings*



electrictrimmer said:


> I have a customer who wants 1-2 acres cleared for a view. I personally have never done a job this large, so I don't know where to begin. The land is moderatley sloping. I have a big husky that I plan to use for the job. What do you think would be the best way to get the wood out of the woods to a landing. I thought a skidsteer might get it done, but I have never operated one. I have a log buyer that will come and get the logs, I just need to get them to the road, which isn't far, less than 100 yards. Let me know what you think



Hey Electrictrimmer, 

Does your customer just want the big stuff thinned out so he can get a better view or the whole lot bulldozer over? 
I would think if you bring in a massive dozer it might wreck the area? (Unless it's going to be turned into pasture). 

Maybe this would be the go? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KIGvTay2zc 

Cheers, 
Cam


----------



## moonboy (Jul 29, 2019)

electrictrimmer said:


> Thanks for all the imput. I do know someone with a skidder, but I figured if I could do it by renting a bobcat for the day then it would be cheaper.


Get a log skidder for a tractor.Work good when I clear 60 arce


----------

